# New To Me Dale Dye Recurve



## WildmanSC (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll be sending a MO off for the Dale Dye recurve shown in the pics below.  It is 62" and 54#@28".  I'm shipping a 58#@28" bow to a fella in TN and after he receives, if he decides he likes it, then I'll send a MO through Priority Mail to NY for the one below.












That will make it a stable mate to the new to me Crow Creek Black Feather longbow I received last week, 62", 51#@28".
















Bill


----------



## Al33 (Jul 14, 2008)

Beautiful bow Bill. Good luck on the deal.


----------



## WildmanSC (Aug 15, 2008)

*Finally Have the Dye Recurve*

I had to go through another buyer, but I finally have sold the Bocote Dye and bought the Cocobolo Dye pictured above.  It arrived at the house last Wednesday and I took it to the Archery Shop Saturday to shoot it.  

I had three different arrows in my quiver to shoot.  I had 5 55-60# Hexshaft arrows, 4 Easton Redlines and 3 Bull Mountain Archery spruce arrows.  The spruce arrows shot the best, albeit they weigh 626 gr on the average.

I received a set of 55-60# Douglas Fir arrows in the mail Wednesday.  I shot one of them in the backyard last night.  The bow loves the arrows, they fly like lasers and hit where I'm looking.  The bow is very quiet, very quick (for B50), very accurate and totally dead in the hand.  I have the stickbow that will be going to IL with me in November! 

Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (Aug 22, 2008)

*Shipped Dye to Rich Lopez at Droptine Traditions*

I shipped my Dye to Rich Lopez at Droptine Traditions to have him work some of his magic on it.  He's going to reduce the draw weight to 49#, convert the tips to FF compatible, remove all of the info related to the previous owner and change the draw weight to 49#.  Then he'll refinish the entire bow.  I shipped a string with the bow and told him to string it up and shoot it some and ship it back to me after he's done.

Bill


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 22, 2008)

Man, that's a great looking bow.


----------

